
Is Bootstrap development starting to stall? - rwl4
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/graphs/contributors
======
elmojenkins
Yep, stalled for sure.

There are only so many _' issues'_ that a framework can solve and _make things
easier_ for you. Why not take advantage of a few basic features right? Why re-
invent the wheel?

Perhaps this is the answer.

You can only rely on the framework to get you so far. These frameworks have
become a crutch for developers.

------
d33
I'd argue that it might be a good thing. Should it take infinite energy to
solve the problem of creating a decent CSS framework that works in modern
browsers?

~~~
rwl4
The challenge is that frameworks like TWBS and Foundation provide web
developers with a great boost in productivity when trying to hammer out a
product. They can spend more time on building a quality product and less time
on the minutiae. It also creates a shared vernacular for the developer and the
designer to work with. Without it, things are more grey.

Obviously some people hate these frameworks, and that's totally valid too, but
for some people, they really are a boost.

~~~
detaro
I interpreted d33's comment along the lines that maintaining a matured
framework _should_ need less effort than it took to initially build it, so it
would be natural that the amount of changes is shrinking.

------
dhilipsiva
No - It did not stall. The contributions graph are ONLY for commits on master
branch. As you can switch to other branches - you can notice that they have
2k,3k or 4k commits ahead of master. Its being actively developed. But not
much on master branch. Just on different branches. Mostly on v4-dev branch.

------
inertia186
No.

~~~
rwl4
No?

~~~
niftich
I mean, maybe? What's a 'stall'? Are we measuring commits/day? Is it important
to have a constant number of commits/day throughout the lifetime of the
product?

Why can't something like this be considered 'feature-complete'? Suppose at
some point we run out of major features to add and infinite refactoring to do,
and will only fix bugs? Will the framework be considered 'stalled' then, or
merely 'mature'?

